# Blackthorn Dutch does



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Agouti tan Dutch doe (I love the tan Dutch and have to constantly tell myself "NO!"):



























Dove Dutch doe (a naughty minx who ate all of her kitts :evil: ):




































Young does aged five weeks:

Agouti Dutch doe:



























Argente Dutch doe:



























Black Dutch doe:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The argente is fabulous!

Why are tan dutch a problem? Is the little strip of orange on the jaw and haunch considered a fault?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess its like pied, they're basically a terrible broken because of the tan. I suspect its very much the same with dutch.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No, it's not fault moustress; Dutch can be shown in any standardised colour. It's just one more thing on top of a long list to get right on them! To get the markings right is hard enough, and I'm trying to improve the type, and the colour, and then a decent tan on top of those is a lot of work :lol:


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I am just in love with those Argente Dutch, goes on the someday list :lol:


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ooo... sorry to encourage you but I'm quite taken with that agouti tan dutch  I can see how they would be a lot of work though!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such pretty girls!! Congrats  
I just love the Dutch Agouti in the top pic


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I see the agouti tan Dutch is quite popular :lol: I must admit I really like them. I've had quite a few now, this is one of my favourite does:










She's the dam of the agouti tan doe pictured above. Her daughter's tan is better... so maybe it won't be so hard? NO! BAD SARAH!  :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Forgot to post this one as well, *another* flying Blackthorn mouse :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Tan dutch, NO!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aaah, lovely WoodWitch: always there to keep me on the straight an' narrow. I love you :love1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Aaah, lovely WoodWitch: always there to keep me on the straight an' narrow. I love you :love1


Love you too my dear friend :love1 :love1


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You must stop giving your mice all this parachute training Sarah...

Although it brings a whole new meaning to 'The Flying Dutchman(mouse?)' :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think I would enjoy seeing a montage of all SarahY's flying mice :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL!!! That flying black dutch is FUNNY!!! She's not even touching the ground!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I think I would enjoy seeing a montage of all SarahY's flying mice


It shall be done my friend...



> You must stop giving your mice all this parachute training Sarah...
> 
> Although it brings a whole new meaning to 'The Flying Dutchman(mouse?)'


Like myself, my mice are fully prepared for any survival situation eventuality :lol: I often think of the Flying Dutchmouse


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

SarahY said:


> > I think I would enjoy seeing a montage of all SarahY's flying mice
> 
> 
> It shall be done my friend...
> ...


Just dont start throwing them around to try and get pictures. lol

That argente is truely lovely, i like her head.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Willow, I going to learn to juggle them  :lol:

Yes, the outcrosses are doing a great job of improving the type generally, but the heads and ears in particular are looking fantastic. I'm really pleased with them. I have a problem with heavy head markings; I'm getting lovely high saddles on them, but the cheek patches tend to be much to big. But we'll get there.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that agouti Dutch (non-tan) is a really good speciamen of a Dutch? I think her hindquarters have color a bit farther up the body than some of the other ones; that's a good thing, right?

I make observations like this because I sincerely like to learn, and to let you know I am really looking and trying to improve my understanding. You are doing some interesting things, and I really admire that a lot. You aren't going for the easy win, and that's great!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks moustress! Yes, that doe is a very good Dutch - on that side! On the other side the cheek pulls behind the ear and the belly has a pull on it too. If only you could show half a mouse!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

No dutch tans tut tut!


----------

